# True RMS AC multimeter



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone ... I need a recommendation 
for a True RMS AC multimeter and a reasonable price. Thnx


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A reasonable price, just like "true rms," is a relative concept. RMS over what bandwidth and to what tolerance is the real question. Fluke is a good choice, generally, but the degree of precision varies with all meters.


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> A reasonable price, just like "true rms," is a relative concept. RMS over what bandwidth and to what tolerance is the real question. Fluke is a good choice, generally, but the degree of precision varies with all meters.


Hi thnx...actually I need to measure the + 4dbu ( 1.228 v) .


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

I need a meter under $100...


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Buy used fluke 73

Never let me down throughout the years!


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

That is what I am using it for to. Just pop in AC meter and hook your audio cable to it, you'll be good


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Cant find the Fluke 73...Is Greenlee CM-450 a good brand
that will do the job at it should be done.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

mbastami said:


> Cant find the Fluke 73...Is Greenlee CM-450 a good brand
> that will do the job at it should be done.


Hey, Fluke 73 III is the model that I have been using. There can be find easily used. They are not cheap though, but they are very solid meters, extremely durable. I have seen them all over ebay...:T


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

rokus666 said:


> Hey, Fluke 73 III is the model that I have been using. There can be find easily used. They are not cheap though, but they are very solid meters, extremely durable. I have seen them all over ebay...:T


Ok thnx...


----------

